# Make your goals SMART



## banaan (Nov 22, 2005)

If you want to improve your goal-setting skills, be sure to read this article on how to make your goals SMART.

SMART stands for:

*S*pecific
*M*easurable
*A*ttainable
*R*ealistic
*T*imely

Using these guidelines you'll avoid making vague statements about some things you might want to achieve someday. Instead, you'll have a specific goal that's easier to start working on and easier to complete. So, what are you waiting for, go read the article already!


----------



## nameless24 (Mar 12, 2006)

:thanks for the link

Everybody talks about setting goals and be constant to change and it´s really important how to set a goal which we can reach.
Thanks again for the link, I´ll set my goals now.
And I´m going to give you another link very useful
http://www.csbruce.com/~csbruce/shyness/change.html

Take care!!


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank You Banaan=) *hugs*
This was an excellent page. Really resourceful. Good work. Now my goals might just work better than they have=)

Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:hide


----------

